# X-Trail Aux Audio Input?



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

For Christmas, my lovely wife got me the iPod I've been hinting at all year. Now I'm looking for the best way to hook it up to my 2005 X-Trail.

I've got a Canadian-spec SE AWD 5-spd with the in-dash 6-CD changer. I'm reluctant to get an FM-transmitter that has to compete with the dozens of stations we have in Toronto. I've also read the frequency response is quite narrow with these (e.g. PodFreq, iTrip).

Does anyone know if Nissan in their infinite wisdom hid an auxiliary input in the CD-changer deck? I'd love to just wire a cable into it and run it into the driver's side storage compartment so I could stash the iPod in there.

Failing this, I'll have to look into an FM-modulator that intercepts the antenna cable going into the deck. It's not as good as a direct link, but it beats the feeble transmitters available. Has anyone taken their deck out yet to see if it uses a standard antenna connector?

In anticipation of the responses saying "why don't you just ditch the factory deck," I'll say this: aftermarket decks nowadays suck.

Firstly, I find the sound of the factory unit acceptable, and I don't plan on doing any big upgrades to speakers or amps, etc. I built some kickin' systems in my twenties, but those money-burning days are behind me.

Secondly, I prefer the look of factory head units, and their relative lack of appeal to thieves.

Most importantly, the ergonomics of the big double-DIN factory deck are vastly superior to those of the single-DIN aftermarket decks. With their giant useless displays, flip-down faces and microscopic buttons you need to operate with tweezers, the aftermarket ones are, in my opinion, unsafe for use while driving. (I should say, to be fair, that the Japanese domestic market has some beautiful aftermarket double-DIN units, but their radio frequencies don't match ours.)

Anyway, thanks for reading this far. Any info would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ecrase2500 said:


> For Christmas, my lovely wife got me the iPod I've been hinting at all year. Now I'm looking for the best way to hook it up to my 2005 X-Trail.
> 
> I've got a Canadian-spec SE AWD 5-spd with the in-dash 6-CD changer. I'm reluctant to get an FM-transmitter that has to compete with the dozens of stations we have in Toronto. I've also read the frequency response is quite narrow with these (e.g. PodFreq, iTrip).
> 
> ...


I'm in a simliar situation. For the moment I acquiesced and went with an iTrip. It works but the sound quality and signal are lousy - as you would expect. I'm hoping that after C.E.S. in Vegas there will be some other options. 've read about a product from Monster and a couple others but so far one thing I know for sure - ridiculously expensive. If you come up with anything let me know please.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Update*

My research on the web and inquiries at my Nissan dealership and at Kromer Radio in Toronto confirmed my suspicions:
a) the X-Trail SE's in-dash 6-CD changer has no possibility of AUX input. It can't control an external changer or sat radio module, and there's no hidden line-in.
b) the best-sounding option currently is to replace the factory deck with one of the new Alpine units (starting at $229cdn) with their iPod controller/charger ($150cdn). You also need a Nissan antenna adapter ($11cdn), a DIN pocket to fill in the empty space ($24cdn) and installation of it all.

The basic ergonomics are not as good as the factory deck, but way better than the latest round of JVC, Sony and Pioneer models. The Clarions are also not too bad, and apparently they have some iPod control solutions in the works. As you already know, most aftermarket decks offer line-in, but few yet let you control the iPod from their main controls as the Alpine and Clarion offerings do.

c) I was told by many that the next step down from this is an FM modulator ($185cdn installed from Kromer). 

I haven't actually tried an FM Modulator, but I'm not completely convinced it would sound better than a cassette adapter. Cleanliness of the wiring is a point in its favor though - no unsightly wires snaking from the tape door. The frequency range of FM modulators seems to go from 30 to 15,000 Hz, whereas cassette adapters go from 50 to 20,000 Hz. Plus there's the matter of left-and-right channel separation being limited with FM radio. Unless you have a subwoofer installed in your X-Trail, you'll probably enjoy more of the frequency range with the cassette adaptor. On paper, anyway.

Most people agree that both the modulator and the cassette adapter sound better than FM transmitters. This, at least, I was able to verify myself.

My boss had both a Monster FM transmitter and a Monster cassette adapter, which he let me try out. The latter solution indeed sounded far better. The cassette adapter had no hiss, and didn't sound muffled like the FM transmitter. Also, no hassles with finding the right frequency. The only issue is its output is very hot when you run it from the iPod's line-out instead of the headphone jack. The volume is "cranked" when the deck is showing 11 or 12, instead of 31 when you're playing a CD. I had previously chosen an iPod charger with a line-out so I didn't have to run wires to both ends of the iPod. The iPod line-out is fixed-level and is not affected by the iPod volume setting.

I ended up buying the cassette adapter from my boss, since he wasn't using it anymore. It replaces the ancient Sony cassette adapter I had used initially - it sounded awful. At first, I thought all cassette adapters sounded that lousy, so I spent much time researching all the alternatives. The Monster cassette adapter retails for $20US - far cheaper than the FM transmitters.

When I come into some disposable money, I might spring for the bigger upgrade, but for now, the cassette adapter sounds acceptably good to me, and fits my budget.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

If you are using the Belkin charger, there should be a volume adjuster on the actual lighter adapter. I have mine plugged in and it sounds pretty good for a cassette adapter.

I also tried the itrip and i found it to be pretty cool - but the reception in Toronto was horrible. Too many radio stations. Although I did take a road trip to North Bay and it worked great.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Autosound Business Welcomes iPod, MP3 In Its 2005 Offerings*

Good News!!! I am a member (it's free) of TWICE... for the latest news re ipods and adapters....



http://www.twice.com/article/CA492425.html


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Apple Press Release - iPod Integrated Solutions*

Apple & Leading Car Companies Team Up to Deliver iPod Integration in 2005


Mercedes-Benz, Volvo, Nissan, Alfa Romeo & Ferrari Announce Integrated iPod Car Stereo Solutions



http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/jan/11cars.html


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwood iPod Adapters*

Kenwood announces iPod auto adapter 

Kenwood has announced a number of new car audio products that will be released throughout the first half of 2005, in conjunction with the celebration of the 25th Anniversary of the company's auto division. Among the new gear is a Kenwood iPod adapter.

Kenwood said the KCA-iP500 iPod adapter will be available in April for $179. It will support all 2003-2005 Kenwood and Kenwood Excelon in-dash receivers, including mobile video receivers with External Media Control. The company noted that the adapter also charges the iPod when connected, and supports ID3 tags for single and dual line display models.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

ecrase2500 said:


> My research on the web and inquiries at my Nissan dealership and at Kromer Radio in Toronto confirmed my suspicions:
> a) the X-Trail SE's in-dash 6-CD changer has no possibility of AUX input. It can't control an external changer or sat radio module, and there's no hidden line-in.
> b) the best-sounding option currently is to replace the factory deck with one of the new Alpine units (starting at $229cdn) with their iPod controller/charger ($150cdn). You also need a Nissan antenna adapter ($11cdn), a DIN pocket to fill in the empty space ($24cdn) and installation of it all.
> 
> ...



Oh, No AUX input?!:jawdrop: Man I was planning to hook up the sound output from my future CarPC to the sound system through the stock head unit! Guess I have to raise up my budget to include an aftermarket unit with AUX now.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

*PAC AAI-NIS Nissan/Infiniti Aux Audio Input 2003-2005*

Hi guys,

I search on the net and found this: PAC AAI-NIS Nissan/Infiniti Aux Audio Input 2003-2005

Link: http://www.virtualo.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=63

I wonder if it can work with the stock radio on X-Trail? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Auxiliary Audio Input for 2003-2004 Infiniti G35 and 2004 Nissan 350Z, Maxima, Murano and 2005 Altima with *Satellite Ready Radios*.

Nope...wont' work


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

The factory stereo isn't the greatest anyhow.. and the speakers are less to be desired. Best thing to do is to rip out the entire unit and get a proper system in. Why bother trying to bandaid up the existing unit - spend some cash and get a bumpin' system.  

I like the ones you can get in the Japanese X-Trail.. very slick.. or this Pioneer.. http://www.avic-n1.com/


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwood 7015*

Kenwood makes the radios/gps systems for Japan X-Trails... I did rip out the speakers and radio and replaced everything with the Kenwood 7015 etc... it was an extremely easy installation and fit perfectly in the dash.

Stephen





digitaloutlaw said:


> The factory stereo isn't the greatest anyhow.. and the speakers are less to be desired. Best thing to do is to rip out the entire unit and get a proper system in. Why bother trying to bandaid up the existing unit - spend some cash and get a bumpin' system.
> 
> I like the ones you can get in the Japanese X-Trail.. very slick.. or this Pioneer.. http://www.avic-n1.com/


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats a nice Pioneer system DigitalO :thumbup: 

Stephen, could you call out all the speaker locations and sizes in the X-Trail for me please? Actually I'll start a new post so it listed for search.

Thanks


----------



## zeero (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah the stock 6-disc HU doesnt have an input. heheh dats why they made it into a 6-disc changer. 

as for the FM modulator SQ, i have installed in mine cuz i have a DVD player, it sounds ok, it does the job,

anyway even if you had an RCA connection, it won't perform the same as a real home theatre because you would have to get the DSP to really enjoy Dolby digital 5.1 or DTS.


if you just want to use your i-pod, pioneer is also a good option. just get any pioneer HU(even single din) and their IP-bus interconnector, and that's it . . . .


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwood KCA-iP500 Available in U.S.*

Hi!

Well I just ordered my iPod adapter... Crutchfield Audio has it in stock... before the April release... They just got it. If you interested and you have a Kenwood head the adapter is available now. When you call ask for Cooper.. he was superb! This is my second purchase from Crutchfield and it has always been top notch.


Kenwood KCA-iP500 iPod™ Control Interface
Control your iPod with your Kenwood receiver $99.99
Item #113IP500 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-BnLMcMuZ2xE/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=227550&I=113IP500


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwood Ipod Adapter*

Well I received the Kenwood Ipod Adapter and I am now waiting for my iPod Photo to arrive. I hope to be able to hook everything up this weekend... depending on the weather. 

Stephen


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Well I received the Kenwood Ipod Adapter and I am now waiting for my iPod Photo to arrive. I hope to be able to hook everything up this weekend... depending on the weather.
> 
> Stephen


Steve - long time no talk - can you do me a faovr and post a picture of your Kenwood install please ? I'd like to see how it looks. Also with the interface will the ipod display song title and information on the Kenwood HU ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Not a problem*

I still have not figired out where I want to mount it....I will take pictures... any suggestions? Belkin make a cup holder but that means running the wire through the dash... I might just do the glove compartment.... I don't have the iPod Photo yet... on order... sigh... why do we have to wait for everything!

Stephen




mfreedman said:


> Steve - long time no talk - can you do me a faovr and post a picture of your Kenwood install please ? I'd like to see how it looks. Also with the interface will the ipod display song title and information on the Kenwood HU ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great iPod Site - Non Apple*

Excellent site and they have info on a kit available for all makes of cars!!!


http://www.ipodlounge.com/


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-Trail Mounting accessory!!!*

Hey guys...

I found an actual X-Trail accessory available in North America! 

http://www.proclipcanada.com/

They two fantastic X-Trail mounts for your cell phone, PDA, iPod... etc without the need to drill or stick!!!! Check them out and do a search for X-Trail and any device you may have.


They also told me that they have a local distributor in Canada located here in Laval Quebec who can also be reached at;

http://www.ppsonline.net 

I ordered my kit from them for my X-Trail and iPod Photo and should have it shortly... now that solves a problem. I spoke with Wayne who also informed me that if any of us want specific X-Trail accessories... email him on the site and he is very interested in bringing in these to Canada. I will be sending him some suggestions

Stephen


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I have my ipod mounted right in the middle of my dash - I purchased the monster isportcase (http://www.monstercable.com/MP3/productPageMP3.asp?pin=2185&LastPage=Monster iPod - For the Road) and it comes with a little sticky bit thatactually looks like part of the car when there is nothing sitting there. I will take photos tonight and i will show you guys what my ipod install looks like.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I still have not figired out where I want to mount it....I will take pictures... any suggestions? Belkin make a cup holder but that means running the wire through the dash... I might just do the glove compartment.... I don't have the iPod Photo yet... on order... sigh... why do we have to wait for everything!
> 
> Stephen


Steve I deal with a lot of Distys and might be able to get you adeal on the IPOD PHOTO - it might not be a lot better than Future SHop but it should be a few bucks less. If you are interested just give me the exact model number and I'll see what I can do....
Mitch


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Thinspirits said:


> I have my ipod mounted right in the middle of my dash - I purchased the monster isportcase (http://www.monstercable.com/MP3/productPageMP3.asp?pin=2185&LastPage=Monster iPod - For the Road) and it comes with a little sticky bit thatactually looks like part of the car when there is nothing sitting there. I will take photos tonight and i will show you guys what my ipod install looks like.


PHOTOS DUDE. Picture worth 1000 words


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Apple*

Mitch,

Thaks for the offer but I used to have a radio show here in Montreal for many years where I was the Mac OS "GURU"..now I use both..mostly Mac still and I have many connections in the Apple Community. My background with Apple goes back to the original Apple II days...

The iPod Photo 60G should be in tomorrow I was told... but my Mounting kit is backorder two weeks. What I like about this kit is that it is not screwed or stuck to the dash!

Stephen



mfreedman said:


> Steve I deal with a lot of Distys and might be able to get you adeal on the IPOD PHOTO - it might not be a lot better than Future SHop but it should be a few bucks less. If you are interested just give me the exact model number and I'll see what I can do....
> Mitch


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Thaks for the offer but I used to have a radio show here in Montreal for many years where I was the Mac OS "GURU"..now I use both..mostly Mac still and I have many connections in the Apple Community. My background with Apple goes back to the original Apple II days...
> 
> ...


Actually I have one in my car now. It's being used to hold my cell phone. It works as advertised but it really needs to be stuck in place or it slides about. I decided to live with that 'problem' becuase I didn't want to stick anything to the dash (there is a strip of two sided tape on one of the edges of the ProClip).


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Same reason*

I just picked up my iPod Photo.... and I agree with you Mitch.... I do not want anything to stick either. Well in two weeks when the iPod holder arrives I will let you know...

The wiring for the iPod with the Kenwood kit will be a breeze since I already have an opening where the open compartment was under the radio I mounted my Kenwood GPS4100 in its place .. so now I have room to have the wire connection coming from there to where the ProClip will be mounted.. it's perfect.


Stephen




mfreedman said:


> Actually I have one in my car now. It's being used to hold my cell phone. It works as advertised but it really needs to be stuck in place or it slides about. I decided to live with that 'problem' becuase I didn't want to stick anything to the dash (there is a strip of two sided tape on one of the edges of the ProClip).


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

My friend has an Ipod adapter for his BMW 535. He has the cable coming out of his glove box, and just drops his Ipod hidden out of sight. He controls the Ipod with the BMW stereo controls - and the song info scrolls onto the display. Does this cable just let you use it as an accessory input? or does it allow you to control it with your stereo controls? I think its nicer to keep the Ipod out of sight and locked inthe glove box..



SCHESBH said:


> I just picked up my iPod Photo.... and I agree with you Mitch.... I do not want anything to stick either. Well in two weeks when the iPod holder arrives I will let you know...
> 
> The wiring for the iPod with the Kenwood kit will be a breeze since I already have an opening where the open compartment was under the radio I mounted my Kenwood GPS4100 in its place .. so now I have room to have the wire connection coming from there to where the ProClip will be mounted.. it's perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwwod iPod Adapter KCA-iP500*

The reason I want it on a mount is that it will not be moving around in a glove compartment etc... I want to make sure that it is secure. As for what it does with a Kenwood head, hear is information from the Crutchfield site..
_________________________________________________________________

"Overview: This adapter allows an iPod, iPod Mini, or iPod photo portable digital music player with a dock connector to be hooked up to and controlled by a Kenwood receiver with CD changer controls from the 2003 model year and later. All the iPod buttons will be disabled when connected to this adapter and it will be controlled from the Kenwood receiver. With this interface, you'll be able to play your iPod music files through your Kenwood receiver and in most cases have all the titling information appear on the Kenwood's display.

iPod Compatibility: The KCA-iP500 is compatible with iPod, iPod mini, and iPod photo models equipped with the dock connector. This includes (but is not limited to) 3rd generation iPod (software version 2.2), 4th generation iPod with click wheel (software version 3.0.2), iPod mini (software version 1.2), iPod photo (software version 1.0).

Display: The available information varies based on the radio's display capability. Radios with the CD Text feature have alphanumeric displays and can show the playlist and song names. Radios without this alphanumeric capability will display only the numbers corresponding to playlists and songs.

Controls: The controls on the Kenwood receiver allow selecting a playlist (album, etc), selecting a song within the playlist, selecting a song directly (by number using an appropriate remote control), shuffling songs for playback in random order, and repeating a song.

Connections: The 8' input cable on the KCA-iP500 plugs into the iPod's dock connecter. The 3' output cable on the KCA-iP500 plugs into the back of the Kenwood receiver in the CD changer port.

Power Supply: When the receiver is on and the iPod is connected, the iPod is supplied power for playback and to charge the battery."

_________________________________________________________________

As soon as I have a moment and free time I will get to installing it.. with pictures... but my first priority.. is winter cleanup and washing of the X-Trail!

Stephen




digitaloutlaw said:


> My friend has an Ipod adapter for his BMW 535. He has the cable coming out of his glove box, and just drops his Ipod hidden out of sight. He controls the Ipod with the BMW stereo controls - and the song info scrolls onto the display. Does this cable just let you use it as an accessory input? or does it allow you to control it with your stereo controls? I think its nicer to keep the Ipod out of sight and locked inthe glove box..


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

hey stephen does that power thingy mean that we wont need to use the lighter to power the ipod?

it gets power from the deck? If this is true - I need to get me a kenwood


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwood Ipod*

I just read the manual.. and that is correct BUT only when the head unit is on! Wow... great feature!! no plug now and I was going to buy one.. LOL... Smart move on Kenwoods part.

Stephen





Thinspirits said:


> hey stephen does that power thingy mean that we wont need to use the lighter to power the ipod?
> 
> it gets power from the deck? If this is true - I need to get me a kenwood


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Stephen, just wondering if you had a chance to hook everything up? And how does it work. If you can post a pic of the song title, playlist, artist - anything showing up on your HU.

Thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Not yet*

I have everything.. just waiting for the mount for the iPod... which will be in a week or so.. ...



Thinspirits said:


> Hey Stephen, just wondering if you had a chance to hook everything up? And how does it work. If you can post a pic of the song title, playlist, artist - anything showing up on your HU.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I went to a place in east end Toronto (Scarborough) for I am looking to changing my factory installed radio with one for satellite radio. Anyway, this store offered as part of the installation the Dual Iplug to which you can plug your MP3 unit as an auxiliary. These Iplugs are designed for marine vehicles.

He sells the one in black but on EBay they were selling the ones in white. They are hard to find on the net in the Toronto area.

Mind you, you would possibly have to upgrade your system in order to have the Iplug installed. Then as someone has suggested go with an FM transmitter. I currently have the I River that I bought at the big electronic stores for $49.99. You can program to 3 FM stations. The one channel I use the most is 89.9.

Regards,

REAM1


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

I was thinking of buying one of these. It works like an FM transmitter but it is hardwired (using existing antenna cable). Looks awesome, but I haven't read any reviews. Clarity is "supposed" to be CD quality, and it charges the iPod at the same time.

Dension Ice>link One | Universal iPod Car Kit | Ice Link One iPod Car Kit

Works out to almost $200 to ship it to Canada, but the advantage is it works with any car with an antenna. Has anyone ordered one on NF.com?

Also, as a side question: How easy is it to pop out the factory radio on a Nissan X-trail Bona Vista? (2006 w/ Cassette, 6CD).


----------



## windibob (Feb 13, 2009)

Vista1795 said:


> I was thinking of buying one of these. It works like an FM transmitter but it is hardwired (using existing antenna cable). Looks awesome, but I haven't read any reviews. Clarity is "supposed" to be CD quality, and it charges the iPod at the same time.
> 
> Dension Ice>link One | Universal iPod Car Kit | Ice Link One iPod Car Kit
> 
> ...


A couple of links:

Car Stereo Fitting | Car Stereo Removal | Remove Car Stereo Advice | Fit Car Stereo Help
Nissan iPod Interface :: NISSAN :: XCarLink

But I'm confused as to whether there really is an AUX input on the back of the head unit you (and I) have. Could anyone confirm this?

:givebeer:


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

windibob said:


> But I'm confused as to whether there really is an AUX input on the back of the head unit you (and I) have. Could anyone confirm this?


There is no AUX input on the stock head unit. At least there is not one on mine. I have the Double Din (7") stock 6CD/Cassette head unit. The DENSION uses you head units antenna hookup as the input.

The XLINK adapter (from the links you provided) use the CD Changer interface. My head unit does not have this interface as the "changer" is built-in. I've read somewhere else on the forums that some X-Trails come with external CD Changer's. I'm sure the XLINK would work in these instances.


----------

